# Napoli preso Kim per 19,5 mln di euro



## Tifo'o (20 Luglio 2022)

Come riporta Calciomercato.com, il Napoli ha trovato il sostituto di Koulibaly. Si tratta del Sudcoreano, il Napoli pagherà al Fenerbahce i 19,5 milioni di euro previsti dalla clausola rescissoria. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, il Napoli ha trovato il sostituto di Koulibaly. Si tratta del Sudcoreano, il Napoli pagherà al Fenerbahce i 19,5 milioni di euro previsti dalla clausola rescissoria. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro


Mamma mia...


----------



## Giofa (20 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia...


Non lo conosco, cifra folle o buona presa?


----------



## CS10 (20 Luglio 2022)

un sudcoreano che viene dalla Turchia a 20 milioni per rimpiazzare Koulibaly?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco, cifra folle o buona presa?


Il giocatore è pure "forte" ma deve sostituire KK, praticamente impossibile. 
Per il Napoli è stata una botta tremenda.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, il Napoli ha trovato il sostituto di Koulibaly. Si tratta del Sudcoreano, il Napoli pagherà al Fenerbahce i 19,5 milioni di euro previsti dalla clausola rescissoria. Al giocatore andranno 2,5 mln di euro



È quello che tira certe bombe...
@David Gilmour se non ricordo male


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il giocatore è pure "forte" ma deve sostituire KK, praticamente impossibile.
> Per il Napoli è stata una botta tremenda.


Nell’estate del 2014, la Roma dovette sostituire il partente Benatia e prese, al suo posto, un centrale greco di 23 anni proveniente dal Pireo, pagandolo 13 milioni: dal 2014 al 2021, Manōlas è stato tra i migliori 5 difensori della Serie A, segnando la rete più importante della storia recente della società capitolina. Credo che in pochi si aspettassero una sostituzione così brillante.
Ora, non voglio dire che l’uscita di Koulibaly e l’ingresso di Kim non comporti un indebolimento del Napoli, ma aspetterei a dare giudizi così netti e trancianti: il sudcoreano è un ottimo profilo, ben strutturato fisicamente, forte di testa, discretamente veloce per la sua stazza e abile con la palla tra i piedi. A 19 milioni è sicuramente un ottimo affare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Nell’estate del 2014, la Roma dovette sostituire il partente Benatia e prese, al suo posto, un centrale greco di 23 anni proveniente dal Pireo, pagandolo 13 milioni: dal 2014 al 2021, Manōlas è stato tra i migliori 5 difensori della Serie A, segnando la rete più importante della storia recente della società capitolina. Credo che in pochi si aspettassero una sostituzione così brillante.
> Ora, non voglio dire che l’uscita di Koulibaly e l’ingresso di Kim non comporti un indebolimento del Napoli, ma aspetterei a dare giudizi così netti e trancianti: il sudcoreano è un ottimo profilo, ben strutturato fisicamente, forte di testa, discretamente veloce per la sua stazza e abile con la palla tra i piedi. A 19 milioni è sicuramente un ottimo affare.



Ho premesso sia forte, rimane un incognita in serie A ( come De Katelaere e Di Maria )


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> È quello che tira certe bombe...
> @David Gilmour se non ricordo male


Sì, sì, proprio lui!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho premesso sia forte, rimane un incognita in serie A ( come De Katelaere e Di Maria )


Il forte tra virgolette e il “mamma mia” lasciavano intuire altro


----------



## Route66 (20 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il giocatore è pure "forte" ma deve sostituire KK, praticamente impossibile.
> Per il Napoli è stata una botta tremenda.


L'eredità è pesantissima certamente ma la spesa mi pare onesta rispetto alle cifre che volano in questi periodi e il ragazzo pare discreto.....
In fondo negli anni il Napoli ci ha abituato a pescare tra il bene e il benissimo, non sarebbe certo una novità


----------



## CS10 (20 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Nell’estate del 2014, la Roma dovette sostituire il partente Benatia e prese, al suo posto, un centrale greco di 23 anni proveniente dal Pireo, pagandolo 13 milioni: dal 2014 al 2021, Manōlas è stato tra i migliori 5 difensori della Serie A, segnando la rete più importante della storia recente della società capitolina. Credo che in pochi si aspettassero una sostituzione così brillante.
> Ora, non voglio dire che l’uscita di Koulibaly e l’ingresso di Kim non comporti un indebolimento del Napoli, ma aspetterei a dare giudizi così netti e trancianti: il sudcoreano è un ottimo profilo, ben strutturato fisicamente, forte di testa, discretamente veloce per la sua stazza e abile con la palla tra i piedi. A 19 milioni è sicuramente un ottimo affare.


Lo avessimo preso noi ci sarebbero 15 pagine di strali ed insulti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Il forte tra virgolette e il “mamma mia” lasciavano intuire altro


No no lo penso veramente.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Nell’estate del 2014, la Roma dovette sostituire il partente Benatia e prese, al suo posto, un centrale greco di 23 anni proveniente dal Pireo, pagandolo 13 milioni: dal 2014 al 2021, Manōlas è stato tra i migliori 5 difensori della Serie A, segnando la rete più importante della storia recente della società capitolina. Credo che in pochi si aspettassero una sostituzione così brillante.
> Ora, non voglio dire che l’uscita di Koulibaly e l’ingresso di Kim non comporti un indebolimento del Napoli, ma aspetterei a dare giudizi così netti e trancianti: il sudcoreano è un ottimo profilo, ben strutturato fisicamente, forte di testa, discretamente veloce per la sua stazza e abile con la palla tra i piedi. A 19 milioni è sicuramente un ottimo affare.




Lo stesso Koulibaly preso dal Genk era uno sconosciuto


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no lo penso veramente.


Ti credo assolutamente, Lollo: come si dice spesso, dalla scrittura non si riesce a capire il tono del messaggio


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Koulibaly preso dal Genk era uno sconosciuto


Ci ha lavorato però sarri eh.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Luglio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Lo avessimo preso noi ci sarebbero 15 pagine di strali ed insulti...


Secondo me, dipende tutto dalle condizioni in cui si realizza un affare: è chiaro che se mi avessero venduto Tomori e me lo avessero rimpiazzato con Kim, non l’avrei presa benissimo. Ciò detto, però, il sudcoreano è davvero un gran bel profilo e, a 19.5 milioni, risulta interessante anche dal lato economico. Non è un paracarro preso a caso, dato che il Napoli lo stava monitorando da mesi: magari fallirà, ma diamogli il tempo di ambientarsi con calma in Serie A.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Luglio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Nell’estate del 2014, la Roma dovette sostituire il partente Benatia e prese, al suo posto, un centrale greco di 23 anni proveniente dal Pireo, pagandolo 13 milioni: dal 2014 al 2021, Manōlas è stato tra i migliori 5 difensori della Serie A, segnando la rete più importante della storia recente della società capitolina. Credo che in pochi si aspettassero una sostituzione così brillante.
> Ora, non voglio dire che l’uscita di Koulibaly e l’ingresso di Kim non comporti un indebolimento del Napoli, ma aspetterei a dare giudizi così netti e trancianti: il sudcoreano è un ottimo profilo, ben strutturato fisicamente, forte di testa, discretamente veloce per la sua stazza e abile con la palla tra i piedi. A 19 milioni è sicuramente un ottimo affare.


Non farci caso,è prassi sminuire gli acquisti degli altri ed esaltare invece gente che appena arriva al Milan si presenta con 2 palleggi e tutti dietro a sbrodolare.


----------



## nybreath (20 Luglio 2022)

Premettendo che non conosco Kim, il problema non é quanto sia forte, ma chi deve rimpiazzare, probabilmente il miglior difensore della serie A.
La domanda é ,anche se Kim é forte, é forte quanto KK? Perché altrimenti forte é forte, ma sempre di indebolimento parliamo.

Al netto secondo me il Napoli perde tantissimo, non vedo la possibilità di sostituire KK, ed ovviamente non posso essere che felice se un avversario si indebolisce, soprattutto super contento che KK sia andato all estero e non alla juve.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Koulibaly preso dal Genk era uno sconosciuto


pero kouli ha giocato parecchi anni facendo apprendistato con albiol a fianco


----------



## hiei87 (20 Luglio 2022)

Il Napoli di solito questi acquisti li azzecca. Certo, sostituire KK è quasi impossibile.
Speriamo si defilino dalla lotta per il 4° posto.


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2022)

si era capito da due settimane che l'avrebbero preso...non sembra male e ha esperienza.
chiaramente non può essere paragonato a Koulibaly, ma questo vale per chiunque...


----------



## Devil man (20 Luglio 2022)

Questo Kim sarà materiale per mai dire gol


----------

